# Recommend works by Boulez and recordings



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

What are some recordings of works composed by Boulez that you would recommend?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

If this is asking which works I personally find the most rewarding I would say Pli selon Pli, Messagesquisse and the piano version of Notations -- David Fray's performance.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Boulez: Oeuvres Completes - Complete Works [13 CD Box Set]

View attachment 152518


From this set, some highlights:

Eclat / Multiples
Incises / sur Incises
Rituel


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SanAntone said:


> Boulez: Oeuvres Completes - Complete Works [13 CD Box Set]


I'm looking at this on Amazon. Are there really people paying $902 for this?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm looking at this on Amazon. Are there really people paying $902 for this?


I had no idea it was OOP and going for that amount. I bought it when it first came out. I think it is available on most streaming services.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm looking at this on Amazon. Are there really people paying $902 for this?


No! Amazon prices are stupid. There are hundreds of items with with these absurd figures. I recently bought the single CD of Repons for 4 dollars and it's a great recording. I also like the Sony CD, Rituel: In Memoriam Bruno Maderna.

DG box in new condition being auctioned on Thursday. Current bid 61.00
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pierre-Bou...-New/164754191610?hash=item265c1d74fa:g:z0oAA


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

That box set is cheaper on HB Direct.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

adriesba said:


> That box set is cheaper on HB Direct.


They don't have it. It's been out of print for a few years.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

starthrower said:


> They don't have it. It's been out of print for a few years.


OK, it does say backordered, but I would think they'd just take it off the site if it's completely gone.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Probably too many recommendable works and recordings to name here, but why not investigate _Le marteau sans maître_?

One recording that I've been listening to more and more is the performance by _International Contemporary Ensemble_ led by Pascal Gallois with Katalin Karolyi, mezzo-soprano. The other items on the disc are also excellent.


----------

